# ?



## sodarlingscreens (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you checked Versa Tranz? I think their Full Color Fusion transfers may be similar to what you're looking for, but they're cold peel.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Supacolor is not wholesale priced.

Many plastisol transfer vendors now offering full color transfers are printing on clear sheets. Here is a list. Ask them. Specifically Versatrans, Transfer Express and Ace.









Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


Maybe this could get stickied. This is my list of plastisol transfer vendors with other info such as number of standard colors, turnaround, location, etc. Feel free to send me corrections and I'll keep this up to date. If anyone should be added to the list then send me the necessary info and...




www.t-shirtforums.com


----------



## sodarlingscreens (Oct 26, 2021)

[.


----------



## sodarlingscreens (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## sodarlingscreens (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My guess is if they come on a roll they are not screen printed.


----------



## sodarlingscreens (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Flor pardo (11 mo ago)

Did you ever find out where to print the clear filmy screen prints?


----------



## Chunkybeads (10 mo ago)

sodarlingscreens said:


> besides supacolor, is there another good company the sells wholesale priced digital screen print transfers on the clear film, particularly hot peel? not looking for dtf, but the prints on clear film that claim to be screen print transfers


I have one overseas though. You’re looking for clear film and I’m looking for the paper backing. I have clear film supplier and DTF printer soon just having a time finding company for the traditional screens.


----------



## Flor pardo (11 mo ago)

sodarlingscreens said:


> yeah im looking for the hot peel specifically. I have seen people using them, and ordered some from them to try it. But cannot find the source to print. The people I ordered from outsource to get them printed and wont share where lol


Did you find the source to print them?


----------



## Chunkybeads (10 mo ago)

Flor pardo said:


> Did you find the source to print them?


I get mine from overseas.


----------



## Flor pardo (11 mo ago)

Chunkybeads said:


> I get mine from overseas.


Do you mind sharing your suppler? Or website?


----------



## Gard12 (10 mo ago)

sodarlingscreens said:


> thats what i assumed too. But I bought some from the vendors reselling and compared to supacolor, nearly exactly the same. The adhesive coating on the back is not like DTF, its just like supacolor, gritty. more gritty feeling than say a 613 transfer


Did you ever find the name of the company that sells screen prints in clear film?


----------



## Gard12 (10 mo ago)

Chunkybeads said:


> I get mine from overseas.


Do you mind sharing the name of the company?


----------



## southerncharm615 (8 mo ago)

sodarlingscreens said:


> thats what i assumed too. But I bought some from the vendors reselling and compared to supacolor, nearly exactly the same. The adhesive coating on the back is not like DTF, its just like supacolor, gritty. more gritty feeling than say a 613 transfer


Been searching for the same thing. Could you please share your supplier info?


----------



## Midnightscreener (8 mo ago)

sodarlingscreens said:


> yeah im looking for the hot peel specifically. I have seen people using them, and ordered some from them to try it. But cannot find the source to print. The people I ordered from outsource to get them printed and wont share where lol


would you mind sharing where you found them? i see that you started selling them in february and i too, am running into the problem also of people not wanting to share information. i don’t want to resell prints like you do, i wholesale clothing, so ever cent counts when i have to price my products at low prices already. just trying to gain a little in sight. and trust me. i have researched and researched and come up with nothing.


----------



## Klo289 (7 mo ago)

Flor pardo said:


> Did you ever find out where to print the clear filmy screen prints?


Did you ever find someone?


----------



## taylordesigns4you (6 mo ago)

sodarlingscreens said:


> besides supacolor, is there another good company the sells wholesale priced digital screen print transfers on the clear film, particularly hot peel? not looking for dtf, but the prints on clear film that claim to be screen print transfers


Do you mind sharing the clear film supplier?


----------



## SweetTeesFL (6 mo ago)

I would be interested in that supplier too! I no longer do my own screen printing so I order transfers and DTF prints. I think it's unkind to throw knowledge into a forum like this without offering supplier . Isn't there enough business for everyone? Good grief!!


----------



## Mccramerfarms (5 mo ago)

Did you find a place? I have been using several but wojld love a full color, more affordable option.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mccramerfarms said:


> Did you find a place? I have been using several but wojld love a full color, more adorable option.


In case he, and others, hasn't, why don't you share your sources.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

SweetTeesFL said:


> I would be interested in that supplier too! I no longer do my own screen printing so I order transfers and DTF prints. I think it's unkind to throw knowledge into a forum like this without offering supplier . Isn't there enough business for everyone? Good grief!!


do you really think that person asked for a transfer supplier and 7 days later found the perfect overseas supplier?
link here

come on now, it would have taken much longer for the transaction and shipping to occur, let alone the in-house testing


----------



## Judith martinez (2 mo ago)

southerncharm615 said:


> Been searching for the same thing. Could you please share your supplier info?


she found a supplier already her & tessmescreens have similar transfers im pretty sure they share the same vendor ! But trust me they won’t say who it is, it looks like she even deleted her post


----------



## southerncharmtn (Sep 2, 2018)

Circling back, holding to get some insight on clear film transfer suppliers -- anyone willing to help? Just looking to reduce middle man for our own company, not to sell publicly.


----------

